# 60 Minutes Quiet Professionals



## sigma (Jan 30, 2010)

Looks like CBS had a two month embed to mirror the National Geographic.  Special airs Sunday, Jan 31st at 7pm ET.  The dude in the preview looks pretty slick, not gonna lie.  


http://www.cbsnews.com/video/watch/?id=6151364n&tag=related;photovideo

>:{


----------



## pardus (Jan 30, 2010)

Will someone PLEASE record this for me!


----------



## 8'Duece (Jan 30, 2010)

Whatya got to trade for this particular recording ???


----------



## pardus (Jan 30, 2010)

8'Duece said:


> Whatya got to trade for this particular recording ???


 
Check your rep


----------



## 8'Duece (Jan 30, 2010)

pardus said:


> Check your rep



Of course, that works very well.  How long can I have it ????


----------



## Looon (Jan 30, 2010)

pardus said:


> Will someone PLEASE record this for me!


 You should be able to watch the full program on CBS.com after it airs.


----------



## pardus (Jan 30, 2010)

8'Duece said:


> Of course, that works very well.  How long can I have it ????



Until it's worn out lol



Looon said:


> You should be able to watch the full program on CBS.com after it airs.


 
Cool


----------



## AssadUSMC (Jan 30, 2010)

The title of this thread just sounds so oxymoronic to me...


----------



## Whiplash (Jan 30, 2010)

I may be able to download it for you


----------



## Matthew D (Jan 30, 2010)

Pardus I will attempt to record it for you.. I owe you a copy of 2 weeks in Hell also... which I have got recorded


----------



## Crusader74 (Jan 30, 2010)

Love to see this too...can some one upload it please?


----------



## pardus (Jan 30, 2010)

Whiplash said:


> I may be able to download it for you


 
Cool thanks.



Matthew D said:


> Pardus I will attempt to record it for you.. I owe you a copy of 2 weeks in Hell also... which I have got recorded


 
Awesome, I would really appreciate it.


----------



## LongTabSigO (Jan 31, 2010)

Hope the vid will available online overseas...


----------



## Ravage (Jan 31, 2010)

Usually it is. I'm gonna tune my netz skills in order to acquire it.


----------



## Whiplash (Jan 31, 2010)

Alright its not a download but good enough.. here is the program that just showed, looks ok
http://www.cbsnews.com/video/watch/?id=6160161n


----------



## Gypsy (Jan 31, 2010)

Thanks Whiplash.


----------



## Frank S. (Jan 31, 2010)

... :doh:


----------



## TheSiatonist (Feb 1, 2010)

Whiplash said:


> Alright its not a download but good enough.. here is the program that just showed, looks ok
> http://www.cbsnews.com/video/watch/?id=6160161n


 
Does it take time to load and play? coz I've been on it for at least 5 mins and it's not showing anything.


----------



## Whiplash (Feb 1, 2010)

Sand Man said:


> Does it take time to load and play? coz I've been on it for at least 5 mins and it's not showing anything.


 
I just tried it with firefox and it works fine, try reloading the page or it may be your media player.


----------



## TheSiatonist (Feb 1, 2010)

Whiplash said:


> I just tried it with firefox and it works fine, try reloading the page or it may be your media player.


 
Will do.

Been reading the comments from other people about the show. Seems like Lara/CBS didn't do a good job.


----------



## Whiplash (Feb 1, 2010)

Well my review of the show is mostly bull shit, This is a prime example why media should not be embedded with our boys over there, them training the Afghan nationals is good and all, but towards the end where they show one of our guys accidentally shooting 2 afghan boys is sad. It is the type of reporting that will go back to Washington and will hurt our mission over there and get us in trouble.. thats what I think, what about you guys?


----------



## The91Bravo (Feb 1, 2010)

I just watched your link.

The edit and presentation if taken out of context can be very very negative for the mission in AFGH.

You and I know you need to be smoked in training so you do not bleed in combat, and I am afraid the televised smoke session will be taken by the unknowing as a very very 'mean' thing to do to the LIPs.

The portrayal of the SF men seems ok, with a lot of edits that bring a Jamaican to mind saying shit like 'We Be Coo Mon'   The team members were relaxed professionals, and that is shown.  But again, the unknowing will probably derive them as cold blooded chilled killers.

The last scene where the kids get shot... well that ripped my guts out.  I believe every thing that the shooter said, and I believe that his heart was broken when he realized who the wounded were.  I am very very glad the SF shooter was okay, because the way the dialogue led up to him 'momentarily lowering his guard and turning to see two boys wounded'  I honestly thought the dirtbike local was about to kill this American Soldier.  Sorry for the kids, but you do not know how relieved that our guy did not get taken out.

This all concludes in a review that I feel is objective.  But unfortunately, I am concerned that it, as do many embeds, will be blown way out of proportion, and that an anti-military political office will subpoena the raw footage and form another committee to investigate the 'horrible actions' of our Special Forces men, and their mission.

That's all I got.
Steve


----------



## Trip_Wire (Feb 1, 2010)

I don't think SF needed that program at all. 1. Team member shot by a trainee, 2. Trainee shot's himself in foot, SF guy shoots two innocent kids. I know shit happens, but I think this video didn't portray the right image of SF to all the people watching it!

I wasn't happy with it at all!


----------



## Ravage (Feb 1, 2010)

Sorry about the kids, glad the made it out of there ok. And like 91 said - glad the SF Soldier wasn't shot when he went to check on the kids.
As always, I am blown away by the backgrounds some of these extraordinary men: staff mannager, car parking guy.... and now they are the tip of the spear!

Btw, a short yet worth watching glimpse of a MH-47 during a night operation - priceless :)


----------



## Florida173 (Feb 1, 2010)

> "The commandos and green berets use beams of invisible light from lasers mounted on their rifles"



What kind of hocus pocus shit is Lara talking about?


----------



## Jmill (Feb 1, 2010)

I didn't really like it, it wasnt what I was expecting. I thought it was going to have a longer run time and be more like the National Geographic portrayal of the Green Berets. Ya I didn't really enjoy it. I was bummed out when that kid got shot in the chest.


----------



## AssadUSMC (Feb 1, 2010)

Lara is known for providing "morale and comfort" to SOF guys...  I heard many, many stories when I was in Iraq.

http://www.nationalenquirer.com/celebrity/65056?cid=RSS

Of course I'd hit it.


----------



## Copenhagen (Feb 1, 2010)

I'm sure many a' train have been run through that station...


----------



## Ravage (Feb 1, 2010)

Found it on YT


----------



## cookie (Feb 1, 2010)

While it was tragic the boys were shot I hope the Team member eventually finds peace within himself.  That sh*t sucks, and there really isn't any other way to look at it.  Regardless I hope the often associated and outta' control political spin isn't thrown into the mix with this "honest and sincere" bit of journalism.  I can see it now...Those guys were just shooting at anything that moved.  Never mind he had the whole damn Teams safety was riding on his shoulders!  People just don't understand...


----------



## pardus (Feb 1, 2010)

AssadUSMC said:


> Lara is known for providing "morale and comfort" to SOF guys...  I heard many, many stories when I was in Iraq.
> 
> http://www.nationalenquirer.com/celebrity/65056?cid=RSS
> 
> Of course I'd hit it.


 


> U.S. State Department contractor, Burkett in war-torn Baghdad
> And yet another scandal brews in the steamy mix: Lara’s reported romance with  star CNN correspondent Michael Ware



OK, let me get this straight, a journo fag starts a fight with a contractor who was at a minimum a 'standard' fighting man and very possibly an ex SOF dude... I wonder how that turned out? :uhh: lol


----------



## 8'Duece (Feb 2, 2010)

So basically this Lara Logan is a straight up whore ??


----------



## Brando (Feb 2, 2010)

Former swimsuit model Laura Logan.  Providing morale vigorously and consistently.

She appears to be pregnant during the intro, I wonder if we'll see her on Maury soon.

A number of SOF dudes, reporters and possibly some LN's dancing for joy when they "aren't the father".


----------



## dknob (Feb 2, 2010)

I watched this episode of 60 minutes. Included the SF part, as well as the big Shaun White segment.

And who was watching it no more than 10 feet from me?  Shaun White


----------



## Polar Bear (Feb 2, 2010)

Sorry I don't feel sorry for the kids. It is a war zone. Don't draw attention to yourself. I feel for the soldier because he has to deal with it emotionally. The mind is an evil thing. She is a TOOL and the story sucked


----------



## 8'Duece (Feb 2, 2010)

dknob said:


> I watched this episode of 60 minutes. Included the SF part, as well as the big Shaun White segment.
> 
> And who was watching it no more than 10 feet from me?  Shaun White



Where you in an airport ???


----------



## dknob (Feb 3, 2010)

No, I was working security at the Target Athlete House in Aspen. Met many-a-cool dudes.


----------



## AssadUSMC (Feb 3, 2010)

dknob said:


> No, I was working security at the Target Athlete House in Aspen. Met many-a-cool dudes.


 
Sounds like you landed a cool gig man.


----------



## dknob (Feb 3, 2010)

Yeah, me and two other Ranger buddies got picked up as sub-contractors for Target to work security for the house. It was a 5 night event, a party after every day of the XGames. Growing up I was a big fan of BMX, and two dudes I always watched growing up were there, Mat Hoffman and Kevin Robinson.


----------

